# People looking for unusual shrimps not in LFS, give me a cal!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I wanted to let everyone know that I am a breeder of many types of shrimps that you won't get in the LFS on a regular basis, and have supplied others with my stock, which are breeding very well for them! 

IF I don't have the shrimps myself, I can usually get them for a lot less than what you will pay in the LFS and better quality, and *NO TAX!*

I have been selling shrimps in the TO/GTA/MISS area now for over 2 years, check out my Itrader ratings!

If you are looking for something, pm me and I can let you know if I can get them for you, or know where you can get them. I am in constant contact with many breeders/LFS etc, so have many options for getting you what you want!

here is my current list of shrimps I keep

Orange Eyed Blue Tigers
Blue Tigers with dark eyes
Super Tigers with orange head and tail
Yellows
Greens
Blue Pearls
Indian Blues
Blue Bees
Sulawesi Cardinals
Black Tigers
Black Crystals, V bands, Tiger tooths, No Entries.
Red Crystals, Tiger Tooth, No Entry, Mosuras
Blue Leg Poso Sulawesi

also 
Dwarf orange crayfish 1 - 1 1/2 inchs at maturity
White crayfish

Orange Posos snails
Purple and Ivory Brig snails, 2 Blue
Red and Gold Ramshorns
Blue ramshorns
Chocolate Posos


----------

